
Announcing Dive: a todo list that helps you break down big tasks - fitchb
https://divein.io/
======
FreezerburnV
Since there seems to be little detail without having to create an account:
What are the key features of this? It seems similar to Workflowy or DynaList,
but I'm not currently seeing anything in the little video that shows how it
provides something that either of those applications don't. This isn't meant
to disparage, but I would like to know why I would want to potentially move my
work out of one of those into this, or put something in this that isn't there
because of something it offers that helps with a certain type of task.

